# updated puppy pix!!!



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

the pups are 7 weeks old now and they ar hilariuos! instead of going down the three steps...they jump off the top step!!!:clap: Fearless I tell you!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww what cutie!!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol puppies ..wow a good amount of them..must be fun very cute pics


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow you must really have your hands full with a bunch of stunt puppies!! LOL 

Very cute bunch thanks for sharing


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, they are some really cute puppies!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

How sweet - Puppy pictures always make me sad since we didn't meet Josey til she was 5 mo old.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww they are adorable! I love the one in the second pic!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good looking pups! Have fun lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

AHHHHHHHH love them! SO CUTE!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

cute puppies!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

adorable!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i love puppies!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Omg they are so freaking cute !!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

So adorable!!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Cute puppies!!! Makes me want another one even more


----------



## Sandman68 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cute pups. Sounds like they wanna be mascots for an army airborne unit, lol. GERONIMO!!!!!LOL


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*so funny!!*

The pupps make me laugh! They scream and howl like they are scared of the jump from the top of the stairs but then they just leap off one after another from the top step instead of going down all three steps :rofl: They are so funny! Thanks for all the nice words y'all I appreciate it!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMgosh! How cute are they! I love the heads on them they are going to be gorgeous!


----------

